# cophia creek sat 26th



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

We are headed to cophia creek this sat. Anyone else going?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey XPlay, my son in law and I go sometimes. If you see 2 brutes riding together, his Black/Red 09, and my maroon 10, holler at us. We have a blast most of the time. the mud holes are great and you can wash up in the creek. Maybe we'll see you there


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

We will look for you, We will be with 2 grizzly's and 2 honda ranchers, a black brute with gray snorkels and maby a few others.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would go but my brute is in the shop


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea, One thing about a brute, You never really stop working on it. But when it's running, it sure is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be there the 26th look for a dark red brute and a camo brute riding together. I will have 2 girls on mine with me.


----------

